# Bianca V3 shutting down



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi all

I recently took delivery of my new Bianca - yay! However it seems to be shutting off or going into stand by mode a few hours after last use. I’ve checked in the menu and sleep mode is turned off so I’m not sure what is causing this? Any ideas? Bought from Bella Barista so asking their tech support too but wondered if any users have come across this or can think of anything I’m doing wrong! 

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

BB should get back to you asap; they're pretty good like that i hear. If not then as it's new then return it under warranty...you are allowed inside it but if you accidently break it by "fiddling" then your warranty is null n void and then it'll cost...if in doubt-don't touch...you paid for that warranty: make use of it...as always, your machine, your choice.

Good luck.


----------



## kelly1 (11 mo ago)

A lot of new machines ship in eco mode,I think it’s law in the eu usually the manual will indicate how to sets paid modes,kelly


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

I definitely won’t be fiddling inside, I’ll defo break it!! I’m sure BB will get back to me thought I’d see if anyone has had a similar 

I’ve been through the manual and tried various settings with sleep mode on / off. Will take another look see if there is anything else obvious.


----------

